# Albino Bearded Dragons



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

Just curious... are there many of these floating around? And if so has anyone got pics?

They seem pretty hard to come by, the only pic I could find was this one on Repticzone forums:


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Bigguy on here has some


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

Are there any pics? And does he ever sell them? I have heard that Albino beardies have numerous health problems and often don't live for very long. I don't know how true that is. They are certainly very interesting to look at.


----------



## snakegal (Jul 10, 2007)

Do many ppl like albino beardeds? Curious how much demand there is for them.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 10, 2007)

I personally think they are hideous. The normal beardies in that photo are much more appealing to me. But people will by the albinos simply because they are that; albinos.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Have you ever seen adult albino beardies? they look amazing.


----------



## Horsy (Jul 10, 2007)

No I haven't. Care to share a photo to change my opinion?


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never seen a photo of an albino adult. Would love to see a pic.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Horsy said:


> No I haven't. Care to share a photo to change my opinion?


 
I dont have any pics, and i have never seen adults (just stiring)


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

Do they actually survive to adulthood?


----------



## Tristis (Jul 10, 2007)

i dont think they live to be adults, they are weak and die young


----------



## snakegal (Jul 10, 2007)

Me too...show me the photo!


----------



## Horsy (Jul 10, 2007)

But wouldn't two adult albinos produce so many hatchling albinos in one clutch? If they are so rare, wouldn't it be a very miniscule chance to have produced so many albinos from normal or even het parents?


----------



## Hickson (Jul 10, 2007)

There seems to be some debate as to this topic. Certainly, some albino Beardies have shown to be weak and not survive to adulthood. Other lines, some claim, are stronger, which is entriely possible as there could be more than one mutation that produces albinism (or amelanism). The latter line appears to be currently kept quiet.

And Horsy - two albino adults would produce a clutch of 100% albinos - two hets would produce ~25% albinos, so I would presume the clutch in the photo above is from a pair of hets.



Hix


----------



## Horsy (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm having some debate on msn about it but I'll still ask the question; don't hets come from albino lines though? So wouldn't an adult albino have to breed in order for a het to be made? Or is my whole understanding off?


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure [albino x albino] would produce 100% albino hatchlings?

If albino beardies do not reach adulthood, perhaps the albino hatchings were produced by crossing two hets - I think that'd result in 25% albino babies?

I could be wrong though.

[EDIT] Hix beat me to it! Lol. I should learn to type faster.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 10, 2007)

Horsy said:


> I'm having some debate on msn about it but I'll still ask the question; don't hets come from albino lines though? So wouldn't an adult albino have to breed in order for a het to be made? Or is my whole understanding off?



Your whole understanding is off.

Hets are derived from albinos, yes, but not _*all *_hets are derived from albinos. Hets can be derived from hets. And usually before you even see the first albino, a het has been created by a single mutated gene, and it's parents were both normals. 

Usually, the het comes first.



Hix


----------



## Horsy (Jul 10, 2007)

How do people know if it's a het or not? Just by breeding it and see what's produced?


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

Pot luck I suppose, if you cross two normal looking beardies and get some albino babies you will then know you've got two hets.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 10, 2007)

Usually, that's the only way. 

Unless you have mapped the genome and sequenced the gene that mutates. 

The other way, of course, is when you have a known het and cross it with an albino - then the offspring are either albino or het - no normals so you can guarantee they are hets.



Hix


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Horsy said:


> I'm having some debate on msn about it but I'll still ask the question; don't hets come from albino lines though? So wouldn't an adult albino have to breed in order for a het to be made? Or is my whole understanding off?


 

The chicken or the egg


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 10, 2007)

Horsy said:


> How do people know if it's a het or not? Just by breeding it and see what's produced?


 
There is such thing as a visual het, and i think that is what Bob bred out of his "normal" beardies.

Im sure when Bob logs in he can explain his lines.

donk


----------



## Miss B (Jul 10, 2007)

Have any of Bob's albino's reached adulthood?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 10, 2007)

They look like candy  I think it looks awesome.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 10, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> The chicken or the egg


 
You beat me too it :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Bump......


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 13, 2007)

I think they are the coolest lizard i have seen for a long time. yep candy.lol


----------



## JasonL (Jul 13, 2007)

That pic is of Big Guys hatchies. A few people have had them, but not much has eventuated as yet for various reasons.


----------



## lil_ben (Jul 13, 2007)

that is the coolest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Kirby (Jul 13, 2007)

i think they look cool, but i beleive ther would be some serious inbreeding, which i beleive is horrible, and besides that they dont live long, have problems with UVB and probably have soem other probs too.. 

besides that, heres my adult albino.. 







just joking, the light in this was weird, made him look white, he's actually yellow/orange... wasnt any photoshop, just lighting..


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 13, 2007)

poor lil things kind of look like they've been skined


----------



## JasonL (Jul 13, 2007)

wood_nymph said:


> poor lil things kind of look like they've been skined



Have you seen pics of the scale less ones yet? Now they look like they've been skinned!


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 13, 2007)

Are they in Oz Jason?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 14, 2007)

No.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

Scaleless Beardy's, anyone got a link or pics of that?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 14, 2007)

There are some pics linked onto this site not so long back


----------



## JasonL (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah, search scaleless beardie, it's there.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 14, 2007)

they're not 'scalless dragons' they're called 'silkback dragons' and are a production of EXTREME inbreeding..  poor things.. 

http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/silk67.jpg

http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/pix3.html


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 14, 2007)

how much would a pair of albino beardeds set u back?


----------



## Saz (Jul 14, 2007)

They are scaleless.
http://www.dachiu.com/projects.html


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 14, 2007)

It states in the link Saz provided that care is needed when it comes to heating. (Or there abouts)

I wonder if this would be painful for the lizards in any way? It mentions the skin is like that of a pinky mouse. So i assume it would be very senstive to heat and light?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 14, 2007)

Kirby said:


> they're not 'scalless dragons' they're called 'silkback dragons' and are a production of EXTREME inbreeding..  poor things..
> 
> http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/silk67.jpg
> 
> http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/pix3.html



call them what fancy name you want, but they are scaleless. Like this adder.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 14, 2007)

those scaleless ones are really disturbing they're skin looks like burn scar tissue why would people breed for that? other then the freak factor


----------



## Miss B (Jul 15, 2007)

Silkback dragons are disgusting. I think it's cruel to breed them purposefully. Poor things.


----------

